# Fluval Roma 125 10W lighting output?



## James L (20 Nov 2016)

I'm considering buying myself a Roma 125 for Christmas and see it now comes with a 10w LED lighting unit. Oddly, Fluval don't sell a separate 10W unit so I can't figure out how many lumens this unit outputs.

Does anyone know what its output is so I can figure out what LED units I'd need to add for a planted system (I'm guessing its not going to produce enough light).

Does anyone have any suggestions for units to add to this particular aquarium?


----------



## Lukes (20 Nov 2016)

I seen a 10W LED Floodlight that produced 800 lumens but my Fluval Roma 125 which I upgraded the lights myself to Arcadia T5 LED and these produce 298 Lumens which I had to obtain from Arcadia themselves via Email my plants are growing strong even the red ludwigia I have 4 of these T5 LED  so roughly 1200 lumens and the plants are growing far superior than the T5 fluorescent which I had that produced well over 4000 lumens, hope this helps Luke.


----------



## peaches (25 May 2018)

I want to ask the same question as James.  I have bought a Roma 125 which comes with an LED LIGHTING UNIT.  I have no idea how many lumens it produces nor if that is suitable for good growth in a planted tank.  Does anyone know?


----------

